# Driver for photoshoot...?



## Impala (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all 

I'm trying to find out the best way of finding a reliable driver for a couple of days next week (Wednesday and Thursday). It's to drive a photographer around to various locations around Dubai and wait while he shoots. They will be likely to be quite long days - perhaps capturing sunrise and sunset.

The rates quoted for the drivers the hotel can provide are (unsurprisingly!) huge and thus outside the budget on this one. 

So can anyone recommend a company or individual with a decent aircon car, who'd be happy to drive a photographer (1 passenger plus some kit) around for a couple of days? And any idea on what we should be paying...?

All suggestions very welcome - thanks for your time


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai Taxis do a daily rate which will be alot less than hotel prices, sorry I don't have their number on me at the mo. but am sure someone else will know it.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

Im currently jobless & get bored whilst the wife is at work. Depending on what your paying, im willing to offer my services....The issue you have is making contact withh me. We are not allowed to post our numbers (As it is not the wise thing to do) however, PM me once you get enough posts under your belt on here. With you being a newish member, you currently do not have this facility


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

found it... 04 2080808


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Impala, how much does the photographer charge for such a trip? I'm interested in doing something similar in the near future.



Impala said:


> It's to drive a photographer around to various locations around Dubai and wait while he shoots.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

I will but after 5 pm every day email me PM if you want


----------



## Impala (Sep 23, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi
> 
> Im currently jobless & get bored whilst the wife is at work. Depending on what your paying, im willing to offer my services....The issue you have is making contact withh me. We are not allowed to post our numbers (As it is not the wise thing to do) however, PM me once you get enough posts under your belt on here. With you being a newish member, you currently do not have this facility


Thanks Dozza - I shall keep your offer in mind 



wandabug said:


> Dubai Taxis do a daily rate which will be alot less than hotel prices, sorry I don't have their number on me at the mo. but am sure someone else will know it.


That's brilliant, thank you - I'll phone them for a quote 



Sean2008 said:


> Hi Impala, how much does the photographer charge for such a trip? I'm interested in doing something similar in the near future.


Hi Sean2008 - do you mean what are the photographer's fees to the client? This part of his trip is for the photographer's own portfolio (thus is costing him money as he's not being paid for it). 

The costs for different shoots will vary according to the requirements for the shoot and the usage on the images (as well as the type of photography). If you're interested in understanding more about how photographers charge, then I'd suggest you see if you can get to know a few photographers and buy them a few beers if they'll talk it through with you! Also, read through resources on photographer's association's sites (AOP, BPS etc). They won't tell you what to charge, but will help you value your images by understanding usage. Hope this helps 


Meanwhile - any more recommendations for drivers for next week in Dubai? The more the merrier


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Impala, my girlfriend and I want to go to Atlantis and swim with the dolphins. We'd like to have professional photos taken during this event  Any ideas of where I can find photographers in Dubai willing to do that? 




Impala said:


> Hi Sean2008 - do you mean what are the photographer's fees to the client? This part of his trip is for the photographer's own portfolio (thus is costing him money as he's not being paid for it).
> 
> The costs for different shoots will vary according to the requirements for the shoot and the usage on the images (as well as the type of photography). If you're interested in understanding more about how photographers charge, then I'd suggest you see if you can get to know a few photographers and buy them a few beers if they'll talk it through with you! Also, read through resources on photographer's association's sites (AOP, BPS etc). They won't tell you what to charge, but will help you value your images by understanding usage. Hope this helps


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi Impala, my girlfriend and I want to go to Atlantis and swim with the dolphins. We'd like to have professional photos taken during this event  Any ideas of where I can find photographers in Dubai willing to do that?


Atlantis actually employ a photographer to take photos, which they sell, therefore, it is unlikely that they will allow you to bring a photographer to take away their business. I believe that they charge a fee also to allow non-participants access on the beach. Also, bear in mind that you never actually face the beach for a photographer to get a good shot - the photographer was in the water with us when I did the dolphin interaction, which is how I got some really nice shots. From the beach, most of the pictures will be in profile!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Maz! Can we pay extra for the Atlantis photographer and get more pics from different angles?




Maz25 said:


> Atlantis actually employ a photographer to take photos, which they sell, therefore, it is unlikely that they will allow you to bring a photographer to take away their business. I believe that they charge a fee also to allow non-participants access on the beach. Also, bear in mind that you never actually face the beach for a photographer to get a good shot - the photographer was in the water with us when I did the dolphin interaction, which is how I got some really nice shots. From the beach, most of the pictures will be in profile!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Thanks for the info Maz! Can we pay extra for the Atlantis photographer and get more pics from different angles?


You don't actually need to pay extra. The photographer will have so many photos of you all from different angles (the photographer is in the water with you as well) that you'll have plenty to choose from. I chose to buy all the photos of myself and my friend and had them put it on a CD - there must have been at least 40 - 50 photos. They also enlarged 2 of the photos for us and gave us a photo frame as part of the package.
You can actually pose for some of the photos; the other photos are random shots of you with the dolphin but still great photos. As an example, you have shots of the dolphins jumping out of the water behind you, etc which effectively you do not really pose for but it still looks great.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's awesome! I can't wait to go there when the weather gets better! I just checked out Dolphin Bay – Which package did you pick, Maz?





Maz25 said:


> You don't actually need to pay extra. The photographer will have so many photos of you all from different angles (the photographer is in the water with you as well) that you'll have plenty to choose from. I chose to buy all the photos of myself and my friend and had them put it on a CD - there must have been at least 40 - 50 photos. They also enlarged 2 of the photos for us and gave us a photo frame as part of the package.
> You can actually pose for some of the photos; the other photos are random shots of you with the dolphin but still great photos. As an example, you have shots of the dolphins jumping out of the water behind you, etc which effectively you do not really pose for but it still looks great.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> That's awesome! I can't wait to go there when the weather gets better! I just checked out Dolphin Bay – Which package did you pick, Maz?


I did the shallow water interaction. The groups were quite small and each group had a dolphin and photographer assigned to them, hence the reason why you have so many photos to choose from. They use one of those fancy cameras with the massive lens (don't ask me what they're called!) so the photos look very professional.

You most definitely will enjoy the experience. My dolphin took quite a shine to me - I have a great shot of the dolphin giving me a kiss (the trainer had to come and him away - I think he might have wanted to go home with me since he was hanging around me and wouldn't leave).


----------



## Impala (Sep 23, 2010)

Glad you've got your photos sorted Sean - enjoy the dolphins 

Getting back on topic - if anyone has any more ideas about good companies that could provide a driver for 2 days at rates which aren't exorbitant, that would be fantastic - thank you


----------

